# U13 Altima Motor Mounts: Gauging Interest



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

Hey guys, Im in the beginning stages of getting custom motor mount inserts made for the G20. After working on my buddies 93 Altima, Ive come to the conclusion that they possibly share several of the same dimension motor mounts. Ill verify this later on when I get the chance...but heres the deal.

The company we are using is Innovative Mounts. They will be producing custom full eurothane inserts for our platform, these will require you to remove all of the old bushing including the steel race that it sits in. Durometers of 60A and 75A are the options, were guessing a full set will run $150 or so.

The buy in is pretty steep to get the mold made for these, hence Im making a post here, Im not positive we will get enough on our site to make this happen.

If these fit the altima mounts would any of you be interested? To reiterate, these would solid mounts made in a couple durometers for varying levels of comfort, not inserts to *assist* the stock mounts, but completely replace them. The stock housings will be reused.

Anyhoo, chime in here if you guys are interested...you can find my post on G20.net here.

Gauging Interest: Getting Motor Mounts Made... - G20.net - Forums

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## sonomonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

*same or no?*

After reading the G20 thread I see this is not dead and is actually happening. If these will actually work pressed into Altima mounts I'll be happily going along with you. Were you able to verify whether or not they will work for us U13 guys?


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

racingline.ca makes motor mount inserts for the altima. I have them, they work well.


----------

